# Please cut the hair short on the top



## Pitt

I'd like to know the Turkish translation of:
_Please, cut the hair short on the top [of the head]._

My attempt:
_Yukarıda saçımı kesin kısa. _

Thanks!


----------



## Black4blue

My try:
Saçımın üst kısmını kısa kesin.  (cut upper side of my hair short)


----------



## Rallino

Men usually say: _ Üst taraf kısa olsun._


----------



## Pitt

Teşekkürler! I'd like to know if this sentence is correct (for a long haircut on the back of the head):
_Geri/arka taraf uzun olsun._


----------



## birtankose

"Saçımın arka kısmı uzun olsun." or just
"Arka kısmı uzun kesin."

I hope these explanations helps you.


----------



## Pitt

birtankose said:


> "Saçımın arka kısmı uzun olsun." or just
> "Arka kısmı uzun kesin."
> 
> I hope these explanations helps you.


 
Thanks a lot!  Is *kısmı* the possesive form of* kısım*?


----------



## birtankose

Yes, you are definetely right!
upper part = üst kısım
its upper part = (onun) üst kısmı


----------



## Pitt

birtankose said:


> Yes, you are definetely right!
> upper part = üst kısım
> its upper part = (onun) üst kısmı


 
Thanks! Is the short form possible?
_Yukarıda kesin kısa, lütfen._
_Arkada kesin uzun, lütfen._

Selamlar


----------



## birtankose

Well.."yukarıda" and "arkada" are not right as I see. 
You need to change the sentence as "Yukarıyı kısa kesin, lütfen " and "Arkayı kısa kesin lütfen". I recommend you to use verb at the end of a sentence. 
It would be better to make a sentence.


----------



## Pitt

birtankose said:


> Well.."yukarıda" and "arkada" are not right as I see.
> You need to change the sentence as "Yukarıyı kısa kesin, lütfen " and "Arkayı kısa kesin lütfen". I recommend you to use verb at the end of a sentence.
> It would be better to make a sentence.


 
Çok teşekkürler!  Are *yukarıyı *and *arkayı* the accusatıve forms?


----------



## Black4blue

Pitt said:


> Çok teşekkürler!  Are *yukarıyı *and *arkayı* the accusatıve forms?


 
Yes.


----------



## Pitt

Bir daha teşekkür ederim.


----------

